# Your free from here on out ?



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Here it is folk's that special day they say your done paying unclesam taxes for the year. You spend almost 4 month's now working to pay all the required tax burden at this time now. Well don't ya feel so free that the tax burden has been lifted for the year.  My take on this is look for this to be pushed into may by next year. Maybe longer 47% of us pay no taxes now. So don't worry the others got ya covered. :scratch


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh you're not done, not by a long shot

The average citizen share of total government debt obligations is nearly 400,000 dollars.

this means the average taxpayer obligation is in the range of 1million dollars per taxpayer

U.S. National Debt Clock : Real Time


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Dang! Go ahead and bust that bubble, didn't think it would last long anyway.


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

sorry :ignore:


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

For some reason,:dunno: I keep paying and paying and paying long after that date.:scratch


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I heard today that if we keep on this track, the only way to keep it floating is a 77% tax. WT  This is a couple of years down the road. I don't think we will make it that long.  We are being gutted like a fresh fish, from the inside out. Why on earth can't folks see whats going on and see the looming crash. Common sense AIN'T no such thang! :dunno:


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

chill man!!

what you need is a few maxed out credit card and a bigger TV 


seriously, most people can't think beyond that


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

pdx210 said:


> chill man!!
> 
> what you need is a few maxed out credit card and a bigger TV
> 
> seriously, most people can't think beyond that


I've begun to wonder about maxing everything out on survival supplies and other neccessities and then filing for bankruptcy. You would be forgiven and still have everything you need. Also the credit card companies would appologize to you for ever loaning you the money, and then in a couple of years loan you some more.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

sailaway said:


> I've begun to wonder about maxing everything out on survival supplies and other neccessities and then filing for bankruptcy. You would be forgiven and still have everything you need. Also the credit card companies would appologize to you for ever loaning you the money, and then in a couple of years loan you some more.


You'll never get an apology from a credit card company. I pesonally thnk that anyone stupid enough to laon money without collateral deserves to go bankrupt. But then we'll just get stuck with bailing out the CC companies for their incompetence.

So I say, go for it if you think the end is that close.


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

IF..., you are allowed to file bankruptcy most of your stuff you buy will be liquidated in bankruptcy. But the laws changed the process you don't determine if you or what your process will be that is determined by the court and your creditors

The New Bankruptcy Law: Changes to Chapter 7 and 13 - Free Legal Information - Nolo

Not that i have a love of banks & credit card companies I've come to realize that they prey on peoples greed. Beyond that, you want use money on loan with the premeditated intent of not paying it back 
...... Isn't that theft :dunno:


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

For some reason, I still don't feel free.:scratch


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Well kinda understand that one. I think most of us paying attention have known for a while.


----------

